# Bolink truck ID?



## rcman456 (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone know what truck this is by bolink? 
Also what body name or bolink # the body is?
Is it a posi drive truck? 
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-8/1065796/bolinktruckchassis2.jpg 

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-8/1065796/bolinktruckchassis.jpg

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-8/1065796/bolinktruck.jpg


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like the good old Bolink Digger chassis. It was designed to do wheelies and wheelies it did. Not sure of the truck kind if looks like a '34 Ford?

They didn't have differentials like the other straight axle oval and onroad cars did. So you could call it a "posi" rear end.


----------



## rcman456 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks alot.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

at first i thought i was looking at a BRP Fun Wons, as it had the two side plates like that too.. but then I looked at it some more and realized it is a bolink digger..










;-)


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

*2027 40 Ford Pick-Up for Digger *

*That's the info on the body.*


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

It is a BoLink digger, with a 34 Ford truck body. They do not make both anymore. I have a Digger. I pull my Digger. They are a nice r/c.
Johnny


----------



## rcman456 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks guys but which is it a 34 ford or a 40 ford?


----------

